
Scientists Develop 10-Minute Universal Cancer Test - gerbilly
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/dec/04/scientists-develop-10-minute-universal-cancer-test
======
JoeAltmaier
..and not a word about false-positives. Until that's understood, this cannot
be a home test.

